# صيانة محركات الديزل الثقيله



## احمد مؤنس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء الافاده بكتاب اوفيديوهات عن صيانة محركات الديزل الثقيله


----------



## احمد مؤنس (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرجاء الافاده بكتاب اوفيديوهات عن صيانة محركات الديزل الثقيله 
وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا
*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*maintenance*

خذ هذا الكتاب بالعربى 

http://ifile.it/hsi7n5d/maintenance.rar


----------



## احمد مؤنس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحميل 
جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## vendetta (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*سيارات وجرارات حلوان*

ياريت تكلمنى على negotiator_car وهافيدك جدا بكتب ومواد علميه عن محركات الديزل مفيده جدا و
انا عندى مواد علميه كتيره جدا ياريت طريقه نفيد بيها الناس عموما 
Viele danke


----------



## احمد مؤنس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

لا يوجد عندي اي معلومات عن *negotiator_car*


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

م م م م شكوووووور


----------



## عمده40 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الماكينات ثنائية الاشواط


----------



## rasmi (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> خذ هذا الكتاب بالعربى
> 
> http://ifile.it/hsi7n5d/maintenance.rar


الملف تم حذفة
ياريت يا باشمهندس ترفعة تاني
وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## أحمد فخري ملازم (6 يناير 2010)

:56:


احمد مؤنس قال:


> الرجاء الافاده بكتاب اوفيديوهات عن صيانة محركات الديزل الثقيله


----------



## م.احمد الخوالدة (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الديزل ثنائي الشوط


----------



## ahmed6477 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لحضراتكم


----------



## دعيبس (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق 
سؤالي لماذا لا تصنع سيارات أو معدات ثقيلة ذات محركات ثنائي الأشواط ؟


----------



## Engineerbadr (22 يوليو 2011)

اين الملف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

